# I think its only fair...



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Since my fella bought the shed, let me have whatever pets i want and allowed me to move them into the shed...that i can have...

This bit.









and, this bit?









annnnd this bit too?









and he can have, ummm... well i guess, this bit over here...though technically its just tools and bits & bobs, mainly stuff thats used for repairing/making enclosures, hutches etc....  









Haaaaa! poor guy :mrgreen:


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking nice  Did you ever find those escapee multis lol? Oh btw, I see you have some faunarium type tubs (the ones with black lids)... How do you have your water bottles set up to them? I have one similar and I had so snap one of the lil bars off to fit the nozzle through.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just wondering the same thing about your water bottles! :lol: Looks very nice and organized! How big is your shed? I just got one, so I'm curious. :nar


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

My shed is 10x12ft 

Maddeh, i never did find those multi's, i put a trap down and got one, but the other 2 have gone AWOL :shock:

I did however just see an argente run across the floor while i was cleaning out, god knows where that came from, but i'm not worried about mice, they ALWAYS turn up when they get hungry and literally climb up my leg begging to go back 

As for the petpals, i don't have bottles on them, they have bowls, but they are only temporary, i'm saving up to buy some nicer tubs for the bucks so i can get rid of those little ones


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah ok, I did wonder cause I had real trouble attaching mine lol. Haha, I wonder where the other two have gone


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Just lie the bottles down on the inside of the lid and attach using the wire that comes with them. I do this with all my bottles.


----------

